# to stab my finger



## GandalfMB

Hello,
can I say "Today while I was sewing, I got carried away and stabbed my ring finger".?


Thank you


----------



## Egmont

I'm sorry you have to say it, but if that happened to you, yes, you can say it that way. You might want to add "... with a needle" so people don't think it was worse than that.


----------



## GandalfMB

Well, yes. I was sewing. Is it not clear?

Thank you Egmont


----------



## Myridon

"Stab" usually refers to the action of a knife or other bladed implement so it sounds like you were using a knife while sewing for some reason.  For the same reason, a stab wound is assumed to be rather large and require much more force in comparison to the size of the wound and the force required to prick your finger (with a needle or a thorn - something small with a point rather than a blade).


----------



## PaulQ

Strangely, adding "... with a needle" makes a lot of difference. *To stab* usually implies a violent action with a knife, sword, spear, etc. Although, it is clear that you are sewing, *to stab* is a little exaggerated for what happened to you. Therefore to give the correct impression, you add "... with a needle."

If you do not do this, it sounds as if you have chosen the wrong verb.

_Crosspost with Myridon, with whom I agree._


----------



## JamesM

I think you could also say "I poked my finger".   That would indicate a less violent action and a smaller... weapon.


----------



## GandalfMB

If stab is the wrong verb, which is the correct one?


----------



## Rover_KE

'I *pricked* my finger.'


----------



## GandalfMB

Thank you, 
a quick recap. I can use stab my finger, but followed by "with a needle". By the way, if I am using a knife or its tip more precisely and it accidentally slips, can I say "I tried to open the can with a knife, but I accidentally stabbed my ring finger".? It shouldn't sound that odd.
  When we use a meat fork, do we stab/prick the chicken?


----------



## Florentia52

As an AE speaker, I avoid using the word "prick." For me, its sexual slang meaning overrules its other perfectly legitimate uses.


----------



## PaulQ

There are differences between stab and prick.

1. *To stab* usually implies a *violent action* with a knife, sword, spear, etc. that causes a relatively* serious injury.*
2. *To prick* is a *minor *penetration by a sharp point [usually used of objects of a circular cross-section] *with relatively light force* that causes *no serious* injury - pin, needle, thorn, etc.

However, if the prick is serious (or you want to make it sound serious) then you can use "stab" instead of "prick". This gives the idea that there was force behind the prick such that the wound was not really minor.

However, if you use stab in this sense (almost figuratively) you should name the instrument because stab is not usually used in this way.

Edit to add: in BE, I don't think that Florentina's sensitivities are considered. To prick is used in its normal meaning without a second thought.


----------



## GandalfMB

What would you say? What do you think about my sentences in post #9?

Thank you


----------



## JamesM

GandalfMB said:


> Thank you,
> a quick recap. I can use stab my finger, but followed by "with a needle". By the way, if I am using a knife or its tip more precisely and it accidentally slips, can I say "I tried to open the can with a knife, but I accidentally stabbed my ring finger".? It shouldn't sound that odd.



I would assume that the knife was traveling quickly and with great force, probably penetrating all the way down to the bone and causing severe bleeding.  Is that what you intend to communicate?


> When we use a meat fork, do we stab/prick the chicken?



I wouldn't use "prick the chicken" in American English.    It sounds extremely sexual.  Unless the person is eating in a very violent manner he is not stabbing the chicken.  He _pierces_ the chicken with his fork.

You could use the same word with the needle and your finger:  "I pierced my finger with the needle."  (I suppose some people might be confused by the word "pierce", since so many body parts are now pierced.)  You could also say "the needle pierced my finger" to be a little clearer.


----------



## PaulQ

JamesM said:


> I wouldn't use "prick the chicken" in American English.    It sounds extremely sexual.


You're safe to say this in BE; cooking instructions often say, "prick the chicken with a fork..."


----------



## Edinburgher

I'd use *prick*.  The sexual meaning is wide-spread in BE too, but (as far as I'm aware in the sheltered life that I lead) is limited to the noun.  I think you're fairly safe if you use it as a verb.
If you've said you're sewing, it's not necessary to add "with a needle/pin".

I would not use *pierce*, because for me that means the needle made a hole all the way through the finger, emerging on the other side.

*Punctured* is possible, I suppose, but is ambiguous as to whether it went through or not, and "I punctured myself" sounds weird.

I hope it was just a pin or a hand-needle.  Machine needles can do a lot more damage.


----------



## JamesM

That's a good point about "pierced" going all the way through.   I agree.  I hadn't thought through that very well. 

It is particularly the combination of "prick" and "chicken" that sounds very raunchy.  "Prick the potatoes with a fork on all sides" wouldn't sound that bad to me; I can imagine reading that in a recipe.  In many contexts, however, "prick" has a bawdy sound to it, even as a verb, and so it's often avoided.  I would be just as likely to read "Pierce the skin of the potatoes with a fork on all sides."

For example, people rarely say "pricked up my ears" anymore, in my experience;  they often replace it with "perked" or even "picked"(which doesn't make much sense but avoids the charged word).   "Prick" has that same salacious sound for us that "fanny pack" or "Hi, I'm Randy" has for Brits.


----------



## Glenfarclas

"*I stuck myself *with the needle" is what I would say.  Does that sound old-fashioned?  "*I jabbed myself*" is another possibility.  The problem with "pricked" is that it sounds extremely minor -- there's a reason "just a little pinprick" means roughly "the most insignificant wound possible."  "Pierced" and especially "punctured" sounds overly clinical.


----------



## Copyright

_I got carried away and jabbed my finger. _


----------



## Edinburgher

The trouble with *jabbed* is that if you told me you had jabbed your finger, I would not be asking "with what?", but "at what?".
The trouble with *poked* is that (at least in BE) it also has sexual connotations.  _You've been poking my wife, you bastard!
_
James's reference to _fanny packs_ and _Randy_ is illuminating, however, and although his intention was to use the fact that these are "loaded" in BE to make the point that _pricking_ is similarly loaded in AE, it works the other way round too: AE readers should be aware that that _pricking_ is as innocent to us as _fanny packs_ are to them.

If innuendo is to be avoided at all cost, I guess *stuck* is a good compromise.  It's not as good and natural-sounding as other alternatives on one side of the Atlantic, but at least it's innocent on both.
Come to think of it, perhaps *stabbed* isn't so bad after all, despite the fact it would normally suggest more serious damage.

I wouldn't necessarily call a pinprick "as insignificant as possible", though.  It can still draw blood and hurt.  What do you call what diabetics do when they need a drop of blood for their sugar-level measuring kits?


----------



## Copyright

I obviously made a mistake in not quoting the entire sentence along with my suggestion: _"Today while I was sewing, I got carried away and jabbed my ring finger."_


----------



## PaulQ

I really cannot agree about "to poke" in BE being capable of being misunderstood. This is all too much like the Monty Python "Nudge, nudge, wink, wink" sketches in which normal words were tortured to provide sexual innuendo. 

To poke is now a rare verb when it comes to describing sex and in its non-figurative meaning is usually and naturally accompanied by "in the <insert body part or other place> with <possessive adjective> <instrument> thus providing its own context: "He poked me in the ribs with his elbow."

The objection *to poke* is that it does not, in itself, imply penetration - If you wish to express penetration, you have to add the context: "To release the cap, poke *a hole* in the lid with a sharp instrument." and "He poked the knitting needle through the hole in the fence and jabbed at the balloon."


----------



## Edinburgher

No mistake, Copy.  While context can obviously help to avoid any misunderstanding, my point was simply to illustrate that the "suffering" (as opposed to "attacking") sense of *jab* sounds distinctly peculiar to me, nor indeed does WRD (or M-W) seem to support that sense.  I expect the direct object of *jab* to be the weapon, not the victim. _ I jabbed the needle into my finger, _not_ I jabbed my finger with the needle._  Hence, when context makes clear that the object can only be the victim, I, er, prick up my ears.


----------



## PaulQ

Edinburgher said:


> ...the "suffering" (as opposed to "attacking") sense of *jab* sounds distinctly peculiar to me, ...


but not to me.


----------



## GandalfMB

Thank you all, but it is getting a little confusing . You all seem to have different preferences. Well, we all do. So, "I poked/jabbed/stuck my finger with a hand needle". doesn't sound bad to some of you, is that correct?
As for the chicken, I agree with Paul. I have a cooking book which I bought from England and it does say "prick the dead animal with a meat fork:. Sometimes the cooks get too excited and have sex with the food, I kid you not. Perhaps "I stuck/poked the chicken with the meat fork"., sounds common. I can't tell, you are the professionals after all. So, what do you think?

P.S When we use a spear, or a sharpened stick we can also pierce an object. At least I think so. When I read the Silmarillion by Tolkien, one of the characters, Morgoth, pierced one of the great trees with his spear. I mean a very real spear, not the other thing that dangles .


----------



## Sparky Malarky

Oh for pity's sake.....

First off, I agree that "I stabbed my finger" sounds dramatic, but if you really gave yourself a good jab with the needle and you were bleeding all over and now your finger is sore, *stabbed *is exactly the word I would use, precisely because it's dramatic.

Now I have to go prick my chicken to see if it's done.


----------



## GandalfMB

Hmm...so, " I pricked my finger" is what I need. I am talking about a very slight injury and or even an injury. Can I say "with a needle"? I am asking because Edinburgher has pointed out that we should say "jab something at something". I am a bit confused. You prick the sausages, yes. I referred to a few recipe books and I agree. As for the "pierce something with a spear". What do you think? Does it make sense? I use "pierce" because the spear's tip emerges on the other side of the target.
Is it done?
Thank you Sparky


----------



## Glenfarclas

PaulQ said:


> I really cannot agree about "to poke" in BE being capable of being misunderstood.




And I have to disagree that "to prick" is susceptible of misinterpretation in AE.  A sexual connotation has never been attached to "prick" as a verb, and even as a noun it's about 40 years out of date -- it's like something I would expect to see in an old _Screw_ magazine from 1977 that somebody found under a box in the attic.


----------



## GandalfMB

Wow, so many different opinions . Please excuse me, but I am a little confused. Disagreements are not missing.


----------



## PaulQ

OK, to your original question





GandalfMB said:


> Hello,
> can I say "Today while I was sewing, I got carried away and stabbed my ring finger".?


No, you can't. You do not literally "stab" yourself with a needle. That would be a figurative use and if you used it figuratively, you would require "with a needle".

There are other verbs you can use:
Prick - a very slight penetration of (in this case) the skin. Only involves a very slight force
Poke = not too good, poke rarely involves penetration.
Pierce = goes all the way through something.
jab = a good verb. It implies (i) a sharp instrument, (ii) probably penetration (iii) sudden and often painful


----------



## GandalfMB

Thank you very much, Paul . A perfect explanation. In the spear context, would you use "pierce"? It is too literal, maybe. If I had a spear, I wouldn't use stab for some reason. I think that pierce is better, because it is a long, pointed weapon that pierces through objects. That's its main purpose. I admit that "stab" my finger is moronic. Now I know that it is wrong.


----------



## PaulQ

If I threw a spear at you the spear would *pierce* your clothes and *stab into* you. It might even pierce you [through]. (I was good at throwing a javelin when I was younger.  )

There are several type of spear -> throwing spears and stabbing spears. Study the subject of spears and ask that question again if you need to. 

Stabbing usually usually done with a blade or something much larger than a needle or a pin.





> I admit that "stab" my finger is moronic. Now I know that it is wrong.


I have tried to explain that it is not moronic or wrong but if you use *stab *you *MUST *add "with a needle." As I said earlier, if you want to make the event sound dramatic (or you want to exaggerate), use "stab" but you *MUST *add "with a needle."

(I am sure that, in Bulgarian, you exaggerate and make things sound dramatic.)


----------



## Packard

Rover_KE said:


> 'I *pricked* my finger.'


  If it went in deeper I would use "stuck".

_I stuck my finger with a sewing needle; it hurt like hell.

_Of course if you did it with the sewing machine you might used "pierced" or "lanced" (or more likely some foul language, as a sewing machine would drive right through a finger.)


----------



## GandalfMB

Hmm...that's interesting. So, if I had a spear I could stab my neighbor with it. Is that correct? It should be "stabbing spears" and javelins. Well, yes, people do tend to exaggerate sometimes and probably I do that too. 

Last question. "stab someone with a spear" or "stab a spear into somebody"? I think they are both acceptable.
Thank you


----------



## Packard

GandalfMB said:


> Wow, so many different opinions . Please excuse me, but I am a little confused. Disagreements are not missing.



Confusion is one of the pleasures of the English language.

A lot depends upon what you are trying to convey. If you are looking for sympathy, you might overstate the injury and say you were "stabbed" with a needle.

If you were at a doctor's office wondering if you required a tetanus shot you might say you "drew blood" with a needle.

If you are trying for an accurate account of a needle just going in an eighth or a quarter of an inch then I would use jabbed, stuck, pricked, lanced etc.

Any deeper than that would require some more drama in the language.

_I sewed my first three fingers together on the sewing machine this morning. Now I cannot play the flute._


----------



## Glenfarclas

Packard said:


> Of course if you did it with the sewing machine you might used "pierced" or "lanced" (or more likely some foul language, as a sewing machine would drive right through a finger.)




I've never heard "lanced" used outside of a medical context, where it means "to make an incision with a lancet."  One lances a boil; I don't think he "accidentally lances his finger."


----------



## GandalfMB

If I were a knight I would lance my enemies.


----------



## Packard

Glenfarclas said:


> I've never heard "lanced" used outside of a medical context, where it means "to make an incision with a lancet." One lances a boil; I don't think he "accidentally lances his finger."



Your point is well-taken.  However lancing in medicine is almost always done with a needle, so I don't think it is much of a stretch to extend it to this situation.  If there is a more approriate word, then use it.  But I think it is suitable.


----------



## GandalfMB

Packard said:


> Your point is well-taken.  However lancing in medicine is almost always done with a needle, so I don't think it is much of a stretch to extend it to this situation.  If there is a more approriate word, then use it.  But I think it is suitable.



I think it is suitable as well. What do you think about "He stabbed his mouthy neighbor with a spear".? Have I used the verb correctly?


----------



## Packard

GandalfMB said:


> I think it is suitable as well. What do you think about "He stabbed his mouthy neighbor with a spear".? Have I used the verb correctly?


I think you would just spear the neighbor. I think stabbing is done with shorter weapons. (I'm a garrote man myself.)


----------



## kalamazoo

I would say "I pricked my finger with the needle."  Even as a genteel AmE speaker.


----------



## Rover_KE

kalamazoo said:


> I would say "I pricked my finger with the needle."  Even as a genteel AmE speaker.



At last! Thank goodness kalamazoo agrees with me and has brought the thread back to the OP's question – giving the simple answer after it was allowed to meander off into all kinds of irrelevant backwaters.

Pricking a finger with a needle whilst sewing or on a thorn whilst gardening is a common *accidental* occurrence. Jabbing, stabbing, poking, piercing, lancing etc have to be *deliberate* actions.



> Maleficent, the film's villain and mistress of all evil, appears on the scene. Claiming to be upset at not being invited to Aurora's christening ceremony, she curses the princess to die when she pricks her finger on a spinning wheel's spindle before the sun sets on her sixteenth birthday


.(The Disney Wiki synopsis of Grimm's 'Sleeping Beauty')

If Disney's not offended by 'prick', that should be good enough for any AE speaker.



`


----------



## Packard

Packard said:


> I think you would just spear the neighbor. I think stabbing is done with shorter weapons. (I'm a garrote man myself.)


I am revising my post. "Stabbing" is not necessarily done with a shorter weapon, it is done with shorter thrusts.


----------

